
Made in USA - bound008
http://www.paulgraham.com/usa.html
======
maigret
I am not so sure about that sentence: "It seems the clear winner for
generating wealth and technical innovations (which are practically the same
thing). I think speed is the reason. It's hard to create wealth by making a
commodity."

Actually that is pretty much what many German and French companies do: do well
known products in an outstanding quality. Also the iPod wasn't the first
player on the market, so Apple came later with just better quality.

I think, if it is true, then only in those same cultures valuing speed over
quality.

Also another question - is wealth the point? Having urban sprawl raises wealth
(strictly speaking in terms of GDP) - it sells cars, oil, needs road
construction etc. But does it makes the life of the inhabitants better? It
doesn't seems so. One sentence even points that in that essay: "[...] a great
treat to fly to Europe and spend a couple weeks living what is, for people
there, just everyday life."

------
silvestrov
2004

